# My Big Causey Reservoir Cutty



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Friday......

Went up to the Lower Weber River.....ughh should've listened to that old timing Leaker...it was WAAAAYYY high and running like chocolate milk. Call me stubborn...I fished it for an hour or so with not even a nibble to show for it.

Went to Pineview in search of bass. The water level was lower than july last year. All my bass cover spots were high and dry. The shoreline was chocolate milk thanks to the power squadron that was all over the place. I was getting sea sick...even on land!

Tried the South Fork of the Ogden River...which was CROWDED! Tried for a short time only to give up.

So to Causey Reservoir I went. Threw out the Rainbow Rapala and saw a big brownish follower. Tried a few more times with no love, not even a follow. Grabbed my net from the car and threw the tackle box in the spot. Then I thought, hey why not try the pumkin pepper 3 inch tube jig baitless. 1st cast BAM! Big hook up, fought for a good while and then I netted the guy. A beautiful 20.2 inch Cutthroat Trout. So much for the pumpkin pepper jig being "just a bait delivery system". My biggest for Causey to date. Tried for another hour with just a few hook ups, but they all got off.

















Tried the Lower Ogden River on the way home. Man was it flowing, and the crowds were out in full force. Perhaps this creature was spooking the fish.









It was a nice river, might just have to try again when the flows calm down. Did get a brown to bite in this hole.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh I'll be the first to say it~ What's up with the hair!? lol Nice fish buddy.


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice fish. There are some huge fish in the Dinosoar park. I've always wanted to try and catch one, but my wife thinks I'd get thrown out.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

That is one BEAUTIFUL fish!!! I wish Causey was a more consistent fishery.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Great fish!


----------

